# The Polish Military Contingent "ORLIK 2”



## v2 (Mar 14, 2008)

The Polish Military Contingent "ORLIK 2” website presents the tasks, equipment and day-to-day activities of the pilots, technicians and navigators taking part in this NATO AIR POLICING mission. The Polish mission – the 16th rotation – starts on March 15th and ends on June 30th 2008. Four Polish MiG-29s from the 41st Tactical Air Squadron in Malbork will perform air patrol and reconnaissance duties over the three Baltic States: Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia on a 24/7 shift.

..:: Polish Military Contingent Orlik 2 in Air Policing mission :: Main Page ::..


----------



## Wurger (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Zarathos (Mar 15, 2008)

Fajowo


----------



## mkloby (Mar 15, 2008)

Anybody have an idea of how many of the 48 or so F-16 Block 52s Poland has taken delivery of?


----------



## Zarathos (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, 48. And we've got 37. Here you have the exact list: LINK

In the table, from left to right: Type, serial number, side number, unit that got him, production date (all are unknown), delivery date, date of main service (all empty, none was serviced in US yet), date of retire (all are flying), other.

There are information about most (if not all) polish airplanes, chopters. It's only in Polish, but mostly numbers, so you should not have any problems with reading it. If you have an question - just ask.


----------



## v2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Zarathos said:


> Yes, 48. And we've got 37. Here you have the exact list: LINK
> 
> In the table, from left to right: Type, serial number, side number, unit that got him, production date (all are unknown), delivery date, date of main service (all empty, none was serviced in US yet), date of retire (all are flying), other.
> 
> There are information about most (if not all) polish airplanes, chopters. It's only in Polish, but mostly numbers, so you should not have any problems with reading it. If you have an question - just ask.



8)


----------



## mkloby (Mar 15, 2008)

Zarathos said:


> Yes, 48. And we've got 37. Here you have the exact list: LINK
> 
> In the table, from left to right: Type, serial number, side number, unit that got him, production date (all are unknown), delivery date, date of main service (all empty, none was serviced in US yet), date of retire (all are flying), other.
> 
> There are information about most (if not all) polish airplanes, chopters. It's only in Polish, but mostly numbers, so you should not have any problems with reading it. If you have an question - just ask.



Thanks - I'll definitely check it out.


----------

